# any events in VA?



## beccapottersays (Apr 21, 2009)

Fredericksburg / Richmond area.


----------



## kenji16 (Jul 27, 2009)

Ya there is one on September 26 in Richmond/ Midlothian...I just looked it up earlier. Its the Bully Expo III..

Bully Events

its about 3/4 down the page. It has all the details!!


----------

